# Too much cure salt?



## Phresh (Aug 9, 2018)

I finally got around to making some of the summer sausage recipes that I have found and given to me by members here. One of the batches I used enough cure salt for 25 lbs but somehow I only used 24lbs meat. I missed a package in fridge. I am assuming I am gonna be ok but just making sure because the internet can scare you with all the horror stories if u don't follow everything to a T... The summer sausage is stuffed and ready fir smoker tomorrow, hopefully I can still go through with it. Thanks.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 9, 2018)

How much curing salt did you use? What type : cure#1?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2018)

If you used the proper amount of curing salt, i.e. instacure, or Prague powder for 25 lbs. of meat, but only had 24 lbs. of meat you are fine. That is such a small amount of extra cure that it won't matter.
Al


----------



## Phresh (Aug 9, 2018)

I used cure 1, and 5 teaspoons. I figured I  would be fine but just checking. Thanks.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 9, 2018)

What Al said.


----------

